# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android 9.0 Pie

## Airicist

Android Pie on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Android P first look

Published on Mar 7, 2018




> Android P is the latest version of Android, and Google is giving us a first look at what the future of its mobiel OS will look like with an early developer preview. Android P has a host of new features, including support for iPhone X-like camera notches, better messaging notifications, and even hints of what may be an updated design for Android.


"Android P developer preview is now available — here’s what’s new"
But don’t install it on your main phone

by Dieter Bohn
March 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Android P Overview: Everything you need to know right now

Published on Mar 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Android P Developer Preview - Live Q&A

Streamed live 39 minutes ago




> We take our first look at Android P, the latest OS from Android. Currently, it's only available on Google Pixel phones in Beta, however is set to release summer 2018. Join us live and be sure to leave your questions in the chat box!

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 Android P features!

Published on Mar 16, 2018




> An early look at the next version of Android... It better be called Android Peppermint.

----------


## Airicist

First look: Android P

Published on May 8, 2018




> Lexy Savvides tries out the new Android P and shows off new features, including swiping controls for better app navigation.

----------


## Airicist

Android 9.0 Pie Overview - Everything you need to know!

Published on Aug 7, 2018




> Join us as we take a good, hard look at Android 9.0 Pie. That includes the new Digital Wellbeing feature as well as the new gesture controls and a lot more!

----------


## Airicist

Android Pie review: everything you need to know

Published on Aug 17, 2018




> Android 9 Pie is a massive, AI-infused software update, and it’s generally a pleasure to use. The handful of features made possible by machine learning are helpful additions, but there’s much more to Pie than that. Google has done a lot nipping and tucking to make Android itself easier to use, and some system-level changes give the platform room to grow in some important ways. Not everyone will love the changes Google made here -- power users in particular -- but overall, it’s a thoughtful, worthy update that will only get better when even more features arrive later this year.

----------

